# 211 Acting up



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

My neighbor had a 2 room install done about a month ago. He got a 211 and a 311. The first day he got it, his 211 just went blank. Wouldn't display any shows. It would display the info banner and guide but if you would select something the picture would be black. It is now happening more often. Is this a common problem? Should the box be replaced? He is using a Dish 1000 with HD Gold and component cables to his sharp aquos 37" lcd.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone. Please tell me if you think the box should be replaced.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

The VIP211 is a box with plenny of issue at the moment. HMDI don't work and a major Lip Synch issue. Remember you have to pay full price for these issue.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

My unit was installed on 6-30. I was unable to get some of the HDTV channels. Installer came back on 7-6 and checked the dish, the switch, and finally had to unplug and reboot the receiver. It worked fine until Sat night. I was trying to watch UNIVHD and the picture would be fine for about 20 mins then it would start breaking up and eventually freeze. The picture would come back after 2-3 mins. The third time, however, the screen went black and I had not only lost all HD channels, but all the SD channels as well. I unplugged the receiver, and after the reboot the picture was fine for about 20 more minutes. I gave up on HD and went to another room to finish a movie on the SD channel.

I have not yet had any problems with my HDMI connection. I run it from the 211 to a Sony STGR-800 w/ HDMI in and out. From the Sony I run an HDMI to my Toshiba 50HM66. 

I plan to call my local dealer Mon to see about a replacement. Is the 211 still a receiver with major issues?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Don M said:


> Is the 211 still a receiver with major issues?


Seems to be dependant on the unit. Some are seeing things just as you're describing and calling the 211 the worst receiver ever created. Others, such as myself, couldn't be happier. Then again, I'd not see any issues concerning HDMI (I haven't invested in an HDMI switcher, so for now I use component), nor would I see anything related to OTA since I'm too far way from the transmitters. My only complaint with the 211 is that it's not RS232 controllable.


----------

